# Am I really an ENTJ?



## SunFlower27 (Sep 29, 2012)

xNxJ for sure, IMO. I do think circumstances like the ones you've been through could mask one's true type (or shape it, for that matter) but from what you describe, it sounds like extroversion, rather than shyness/introversion, is your true nature and finally managed to burst out. So ENxJ. T seems more likely than F since you prefer to analyze things before reacting or at least "giving in" to your emotions. So yes, ENTJ is my best guess.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

LeaT said:


> I see more basis for Ne than Ni.


Glad to see Im not the only one, my vote is ESTJ more than ENTJ or ENFP


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> Not from what I've seen. Some Si doms have rather mediocre memory while some Ni doms remember many factual details, like all the books they have ever read and all the places that they have traveled. So I haven't noticed a correlation between Si and memory for detail.


I see, I've noticed that too. I have a really good memory for details about things that matter for me so I was wondering whether I was an ESTJ or something similar. What are some other stereotypes about cognitive functions?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

NerdyCool4EVAH said:


> I see, I've noticed that too. I have a really good memory for details about things that matter for me so I was wondering whether I was an ESTJ or something similar. What are some other stereotypes about cognitive functions?


Oh there are many ...

that Fe is good social skills, being good with leading groups, following popular memes, fake emotions
Te as liking business and having executive/leadership abilities, attention to facts, pragmatism
Fi is values, morality, chastity, loyalty, being good, being religious, being useless
Ti as logic, good reasoning ability, being able to spot fallacious reasoning
Se as acting out, performing, being a muscle-brain, chasing experiences, partying and sleeping around
Ne as inventive insight, novel ideas
Ni as being able to predict the future, mystical flair, something just "clicks" quality
Si as good memory and detail


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> Oh there are many ...
> 
> that Fe is good social skills, being good with leading groups, following popular memes, fake emotions
> Te as liking business and having executive/leadership abilities, attention to facts, pragmatism
> ...


I thought quite a few of those were true actually. Stereotypes about the functions do spread fast. Why do you think those are stereotypes?


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

marckos said:


> Glad to see Im not the only one, my vote is ESTJ more than ENTJ or ENFP


Why ESTJ? Could you go more in-depth?


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

SunFlower27 said:


> xNxJ for sure, IMO. I do think circumstances like the ones you've been through could mask one's true type (or shape it, for that matter) but from what you describe, it sounds like extroversion, rather than shyness/introversion, is your true nature and finally managed to burst out. So ENxJ. T seems more likely than F since you prefer to analyze things before reacting or at least "giving in" to your emotions. So yes, ENTJ is my best guess.


Why though? Ni's quite a mysterious function. Oh okay, thank you for replying.


----------

